# The GOP has so many great ideas that they resort to....



## AZ Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

demonizing  Clinton.  Pathetic.

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/how-many-times-did-republicans-mention-hillary-180904320.html


----------



## hangover (Nov 12, 2015)

They think that if they demonize Clinton and liberals, stupid voters won't notice that cons are the problem. The problem can NEVER be the solution.

Reagan tripled the national debt, Bush41 doubled it again in only four years, Bush 43 doubled it again WITH A REPUBLICAN CONGRESS! THAT'S NOT A SOLUTION!

Destroying Social Security, Medicare, affordable healthcare, the EPA, and education IS NOT A SOLUTION!

Tax cuts for the wealthy and corporations, while raising taxes on the middle and lower classes WON'T PAY OFF THE NATIONAL DEBT. THAT'S NOT A SOLUTION!

Spending $200 billion on deporting Mexicans and building a wall IS NOT A SOLUTION! They just dig tunnels! And Mexicans are only taking jobs Americans are too lazy to do...like picking crops.

A war based economy IS NOT A SOLUTION!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, but we really want to know if she tried to join the marines...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Now stop... At least Carson is telling us the truth he has learned from his "secret sources"

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...rson-says-mahmoud-abbas-ali-khamenei-vladimi/




> It sounds like the opening to a joke: A young Palestinian leader Mahmoud Abbas, Iranian Supreme Leader Ali Khamenei and Russian President Vladimir Putin walk into a Soviet-era Moscow university …





> But it’s a claim that was made with a straight face by Republican presidential candidate Ben Carson -- on national television, three times.
> First, on the Oct. 5, 2015, edition of the Fox News show _Hannity_, Carson saidPutin’s "relationships go way, way, way, way back, you know? 1968 at Patrice Lumumba University -- that's when Putin first got to know the Ali Khamenei, and also Mahmoud Abbas."







> Then, on Oct. 8, Carson said much the same thing to CNN anchor Wolf Blitzer.





> Putin "already has substantial ties in the Middle East," Carson said. "In the class of 1968 at Patrice Lumumba University in Moscow, Mahmoud Abbas was one of the members of that class, and so was Ali Khamenei. And that's where they first established relationships with the young Vladimir Putin."




SO... Putin, Mahmoud Abbas and Ali Khamenei were FRAT brothers!     Thanks for explainting this all to Us Ben!..... OH.. and thanks for letting us know that the Chinese are very active in Syria...  I'm sure President Obama and the Pentagon are grateful for the heads up!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, I always thought that China was in Syria...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, I always thought that China was in Syria...



Asia.. Ralphy... China is in ASIA


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

I never give no mind to dreary details...


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I never give no mind to dreary details...



And you're probably one of those that think Africa is one country.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

Jim, right now it is out of the hands of the Republicans.   Right now it is the FBI that is running the Hillary show.   And they seem to be looking into all leads they find.   Which is good as when finished they will either comment on Hillary's lack of security and violation of security or they will just close the investigation and that would leave Hillary with fewer problems.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Africa?  Ain't that where our slaves came from?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jim, right now it is out of the hands of the Republicans.   Right now it is the FBI that is running the Hillary show.   And they seem to be looking into all leads they find.   Which is good as when finished they will either comment on Hillary's lack of security and violation of security or they will just close the investigation and that would leave Hillary with fewer problems.


Keep running your mouth with FBI BS but you are falling flat on that mantra.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Keep running your mouth with FBI BS but you are falling flat on that mantra.




This woman sat though ELEVEN hours of intense questioning by a bunch of rabid dogs running the bogus Congressional hearings... and came out completely unscathed.. They on the other hand looked like fools.  Proving once and for all she's got the cajones to be president.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Keep running your mouth with FBI BS but you are falling flat on that mantra.



jim, why do you call the FBI to be a bunch of BS?    They are still running the show about Hillary.   Why can't you believe that at all?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

I said your tales of the FBI 'investigation" was BS ....not the FBI...pay attention.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

The Right LOVES to spread the lie that HILLARY herself is under FBI investigation... She is NOT..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2015)

Eating my popcorn, enjoying the show......lolololol.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 13, 2015)

Me too opcorn:


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I said your tales of the FBI 'investigation" was BS ....not the FBI...pay attention.



Interpret my comments as you wish.   Facts are the FBI is increasing the range of its search without Republican pressures.    It is not a Republican game any more.   It is now the FBI who will call the shots.  Nobody, not even you Jim, has the ability to tell the FBI what to do or not do.

Your hateful misplacement of blame is going to get taken care of by the FBI.    Then Hillary will be a bad person or cleared.

http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...stigating-potential-false-statements-n2079712

                      [h=1]FBI Probe of Hillary Clinton Expands Again: New Potential Felonies Over False Statements[/h]             Katie Pavlich | Nov 12, 2015          


As reported earlier this week,  the FBI probe of Democrat presidential frontrunner and former Secretary  of State Hillary Clinton over her use of a private email server has  expanded. Today, the FBI is further expanding its investigation by  putting Clinton under the microscope for potentially violating a federal  false statements statute, a felony offense. More from Fox News: 
The  FBI has expanded its probe of Hillary Clinton's emails, with agents  exploring whether multiple statements violate a federal false statements  statute, according to intelligence sources familiar with the ongoing  case.

Fox News is told agents are looking at U.S. Code 18, Section 1001, which *pertains  to "materially false" statements given either in writing, orally or  through a third party. Violations also include pressuring a third party  to conspire in a cover-up. Each felony violation is subject to five  years in prison.*

"The agents involved are under a lot of  pressure and are busting a--," an intelligence source, who was not  authorized to speak on the record, told Fox News.

The section of the criminal code being explored is known as "statements or entries generally," and*  can be applied when an individual makes misleading or false statements  causing federal agents to expend additional resources and time. 

*A few things here. First, up to this point Team Hillary and her  liberal supporters have knocked Republicans for focusing on her private  email use. The FBI's new exploration of Clinton's potentially and  deliberately false statements not only expands the probe, but brings the  investigation to a whole new level. It's going to be even more  difficult now for Clinton and her campaign to argue this is simply about  emails, when in fact the probe includes Clinton's lies. Second, the  cover up portion of this is huge. We already know Clinton went out of  her way to delete at least 40,000 emails off her private server that she  deemed "personal," and we also know her closest aides, including Huma  Abedin and Cheryl Mills, are also being closely looked at by Congress  and the FBI for potential destruction of evidence. Don't forget  Clinton's claims that she turned all required documentation and email  over the to the State Department when in fact, she did not. Third,  considering the top three words voters use to describe Clinton are liar,  dishonest and untrustworthy, this expansion will do her no political  favors with the American people. 


Finally, the expansion of the  FBI probe creates a bigger chance for an indictment not for only hosting  classified information on a private server, but for lying to  investigators in an effort to cover up wrongdoing.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The Right LOVES to spread the lie that HILLARY herself is under FBI investigation... She is NOT..



Read my post to Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

bobf said:


> interpret my comments as you wish.   Facts are the fbi is increasing the range of its search without republican pressures.    It is not a republican game any more.   It is now the fbi who will call the shots.  Nobody, not even you jim, has the ability to tell the fbi what to do or not do.
> 
> Your hateful misplacement of blame is going to get taken care of by the fbi.    Then hillary will be a bad person or cleared.




omg


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> omg



Please read my post again Jim.   I did not have my link posted yet when you responded.   

Some folks seem to not give the ink time to dry before posting incomplete responses.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Read my post to Jim.




NO... Your source is Town Hall....  it's a CONSERVATIVE site...  It's lying to folks like you that are gullible and truly WANT to believe this crap.

In fact... If you go to the Hillary Face Lift thread... and check out my post #29  You will be amazed to see that I posted the EXACT same link .   I was showing you at 8:30 this morning that Town Hall is a conservative RAG...  hardly a nonpartisan bastian of fact.   Face it Bob.... You've been had.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Then... in the Hillary face lift thread... Post #33..  I posted this..



> I don't know WHY I'm bothering because you will not believe it.   Hillary Clinton is NOT being investigated by the FBI..  Repeat..  NOT being investigated by the FBI.   The FBI is looking at the emails to see what classification they were at the time of receipt and if any security breaches could be found.   PERIOD..   Hillary is not going to jail... no matter how much you wish it to be true.   She did nothing wrong..  AND she will be our next President.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/fbi-inve...intons-emails/


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Interpret my comments as you wish.   Facts are the FBI is increasing the range of its search without Republican pressures.    It is not a Republican game any more.   It is now the FBI who will call the shots.  Nobody, not even you Jim, has the ability to tell the FBI what to do or not do.
> 
> Your hateful misplacement of blame is going to get taken care of by the FBI.    Then Hillary will be a bad person or cleared.
> 
> ...


Anyone interested in the source of this BS  need only go to:
http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...stigating-potential-false-statements-n2079712

Read some of the other fanatic rants.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Then... in the Hillary face lift thread... Post #33..  I posted this..



You are right, I did not believe your post.   You have no proofs and I at least tried with a proof.   Just being a conservative site does not make it a lie.

Just where are the liberal news folks and publishing the proofs that this information is just a lie?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Anyone interested in the source of this BS  need only go to:
> http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...stigating-potential-false-statements-n2079712
> 
> Read some of the other fanatic rants.




That site is a real hoot  isn't it?   Did you read some of the comments from these "informed" readers???  hahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> You are right, I did not believe your post.   You have no proofs and I at least tried with a proof.   Just being a conservative site does not make it a lie.





Town Hall is "Proof"    My CBS News post is Not..   ok Bob...

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/fbi-investigating-security-of-hillary-clintons-emails/

Again.. BOB... the FBI is only investigating the email security and if there is a possibility that there was a breach... there is NO criminal investigation going on.. except in the minds of the always hopeful Right wing...   Hillary is NOT going to jail  Bob.. get over it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That site is a real hoot  isn't it?   Did you read some of the comments from these "informed" readers???  hahahahahahhahahahahahaha


  You mean the "knuckle drag brigade"?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You mean the "knuckle drag brigade"?



Not to mention the "mouth breathers"


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Town Hall is "Proof"    My CBS News post is Not..   ok Bob...
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/fbi-investigating-security-of-hillary-clintons-emails/
> 
> Again.. BOB... the FBI is only investigating the email security and if there is a possibility that there was a breach... there is NO criminal investigation going on.. except in the minds of the always hopeful Right wing...   Hillary is NOT going to jail  Bob.. get over it.



Your CBS is several days older than what I posted and it does refer to the FBI investigating the Hillary situation.   So what is your proof that the FBI is not looking into Hillary's actions?   None at all.  Hillary is under investigation by the FBI and they are now expanding it into security of the units she had used.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Nope Bob...  NO investigation of Hillary...   


http://www.dailynewsbin.com/news/there-is-no-fbi-investigation-of-hillary-clinton/22894/



> Now that Hillary Clinton has emerged from eleven hours of Benghazi and email testimony unscathed, and the supposed scandal appears to have been all put to bed in the minds of the American mainstream,* some republican candidates and conservative voters alike are still saying “Just wait for the FBI investigation of Hillary Clinton to play out.” Here’s the catch: there is no FBI investigation of Clinton. In fact there never was one. And the FBI has publicly said as much.*




​


> The FBI is running a wide reaching investigation into whether the private email servers that were installed by Hillary Clinton and her predecessors Colin Powell and Condoleezza Rice were more secure than the official email server at the State Department. This requires examining the servers in question, which is why all three Secretaries of State were asked to provide their servers for testing. Thus far only Clinton has obliged. If any charges were to be filed, they would be against hackers. In such case Clinton would be classified as the victim of a crime. In other words, the FBI is running an investigation on her behalf, not an investigation into her. And that’s not merely my view.






> For its part, the FBI confirmed to the New York Times back in August that Hillary Clinton “is not a target of the investigation.” Republicans in congress tacitly confirmed this today by not trying to play up the angle of the FBI supposedly charging with Clinton with some kind of imagined crime, because they know that no such thing is on the table.





> On the other hand, several republican candidates for President are making this false claim in the hopes that it may help them in their primary race, even while knowing that they’ll eventually look foolish once the FBI investigation concludes and the agency *once again confirms* that it was never an investigation of Clinton. In the mean time, any republican voters who are still clinging to their ‘FBI will put Hillary in prison” theory are relying on what can only be described as false hope based in factually-disproven fiction.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Nope Bob...  NO investigation of Hillary...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailynewsbin.com/news/there-is-no-fbi-investigation-of-hillary-clinton/22894/
> ...



I rather liked the CBS article that the FBI was investigating the server that Hillary was using.   Her server, her responsibility, her problem.   FBI is not really concerned about Hillary?    I believe that is the problem.   We really do not know what the FBI will end up doing.    And that is what I keep posting.   Until this is closed by the FBI we will not know one way or the other.   If not challenged then Hillary is home free.    FBI does not move with wishful thinking.   They will only say one way or the other after the case is closed.    It is not over yet.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Well... enjoy your little world... She is NOT going to jail... She is going to be our President...  so deal with it...


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Until this is closed by the FBI we will not know one way or the other.   If not challenged then Hillary is home free.    FBI does not move with wishful thinking.   They will only say one way or the other after the case is closed.    It is not over yet.



If... IF the FBI investigation ends and Secretary Clinton is cleared of criminal wrongdoing, the case is NOT "closed".  How many Benghazi investigations found nothing, yet another and another and another were initiated by the right wing.  The GOP won't let this rest.  They will continue their incessant protocol of grabbing every opportunity to bolster their own political egos while tearing down the character of one who has spent many years in service to our Country.  The right wing media blood-suckers will continue to sermonize about this and their minions will believe a Hannity, Beck, or Limbaugh over any FBI investigation.  I would not be surprised to see the Republican Congress form yet another committee to begin yet another Benghazi investigation to spend yet another few million tax dollars on a witch hunt.  Sad, but that is how today's Republican Party conducts themselves.  Heck... they even eat their own!!!!


----------



## hangover (Nov 14, 2015)

BobF said:


> Your CBS is several days older than what I posted and it does refer to the FBI investigating the Hillary situation.   So what is your proof that the FBI is not looking into Hillary's actions?   None at all.  Hillary is under investigation by the FBI and they are now expanding it into security of the units she had used.


Beat that dead horse some more....millions of dollars spent on 13 investigations and hearings by republicans....Nothing, nothing nothing....more hearings than Watergate....four died in Benghazi...over 5,000 died in Iraq and over 50,000 lost arms and legs...in a war started with lies about yellow cake....and claims that Iraq was involved with 9/11...it's a con job.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=yhs-mozilla-004&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2015)

hangover said:


> ....four died in Benghazi...over 5,000 died in Iraq and over 50,000 lost arms and legs...in a war started with lies about yellow cake....and claims that Iraq was involved with 9/11...it's a con job.



Sad but true Hangover.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-of-the-Iraq-Invasion?highlight=iraq+invasion


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

The more things change, the more they remain the same.


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2015)

Why do we always blame Bush for the Iraq war.   It was an extension of the earlier UN watch over Iraq and the first efforts to contain Saddam.   A British General help organize and get it going using that first UN effort to keep going after Saddam.   Gen Sir Mike Jackson was his name.

Now yes, Bush was part of that effort to restart the military, as was the British leader of those days, and several other countries from around the world also joined in and it is really hard to prove that it was only Bush who caused all the problems.   Those numbers killed were not all from the military action of those years of containment.   There was a Shia and Sunni religious civil war going on as well.   How many people was Saddam killing every year as part of his dictator fun?    It alone was sizable and horrible in itself.   We should never have left the area so quickly.   We should have stayed on and watched their newly designed government get settled in.    Much like we did in many of the areas in Europe after the big WWII ended.    Maybe then we could have kept those Iranian radicals from moving around and disturbing areas in the middle east area with their killing mobs and radical terrorist ways.

That area could also have been left alone and we never entered into Iraq, or Afghanistan, or anywhere else in the middle east.   Just not true or fair to always blame Bush and the conservatives for the Iraq war.   Many of the liberal in the US also felt it was right to do.

http://www.thepoliticalguide.com/Pr...w_York/Hillary_Clinton/Views/The_War_in_Iraq/

*Hillary Clinton on The War in Iraq*

Last Updated : Jan 24, 2011         

*Summary*

 Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's  view on the war on Iraq evolved throughout her time in the US Senate.  The best possible description of that view is that it has adjusted to  become whatever was necessary to achieve the next political or electoral  victory.

 In 2002, Senator Clinton voted in favor  of the authorization to use force in Iraq. In addition to this vote,  Senator Clinton gave a 20 minute speech in which she stated that Saddaam  Hussein was rebuilding his WMD stockpile, pursuing nuclear weapons, and  giving aid and comfort to terrorists. She stated that left unchecked,  he would continue to do this and would likely destabilize the middle  east which would affect American security.

By June of 2003, Senator Clinton was beginning to voice concern that the  information that she was presented with had been altered or  cherry-picked to provide a picture that the Bush administration wanted  everyone to see. However, in December of 2003, Senator Clinton spoke at  the Council on Foreign Relations the day after Saddaam Hussein was  captured and noted that she supported giving President Bush the  authority to use force in Iraq and that she felt this was the right  vote. By April of 2004, Senator Clinton was stating that while she did  not regret giving the President the authority to use force, she did feel  that the administration was not prepared for the aftermath and that he  cut off attempts by inspectors.

(More)


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Bob


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hey Bob
> 
> View attachment 23948



Hillary says *you are wrong*.

http://www.salon.com/2014/08/10/ill...ma_“failure”_to_intervene_in_syria_civil_war/


                                                                                                                                                                                                    Sunday, Aug 10, 2014 09:40 AM -0700                                                          *Hillary Clinton blames rise of ISIS on  Obama “failure” to intervene in Syria civil war*

*The likely future presidential candidate  also argues criticism of Israeli actions in Gaza stem from  anti-Semitism*

Elias Isquith

During a long and in-depth interview with the Atlantic’s Jeffrey Goldberg,  former secretary of state and likely future presidential candidate  Hillary Clinton distanced herself from President Obama’s foreign policy,  implying the Islamist extremist group ISIS would not be so powerful had  the president listened to her advice and thrown American power more  forcefully behind “moderate” Syrian rebel forces.


“The  failure to help build up a credible fighting force of the people who  were the originators of the protests against Assad — there were  Islamists, there were secularists, there was everything in the middle —  the failure to do that left a big vacuum, which the jihadists have now  filled,” Clinton said.


Clinton was known at the time to support a  larger American investment in the Syrian civil war, and reiterated her  belief that not doing so was a mistake in her recently released book  about her time as secretary of state, “Hard Choices.”


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 14, 2015)

The way I read it, Clinton was only discussing differences in how to stop Isis.  She didn't say that the Bush decision in Iraq didn't cause ISIS.  Reading comprehension isn't your strong point Bob, of course I don't know what your strong point would be.


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The way I read it, Clinton was only discussing differences in how to stop Isis.  She didn't say that the Bush decision in Iraq didn't cause ISIS.  Reading comprehension isn't your strong point Bob, of course I don't know what your strong point would be.



Some one confused, it seems to be you Jim.    The article says ------  During a long and in-depth interview with the Atlantic’s Jeffrey Goldberg,   former secretary of state and likely future presidential candidate   Hillary Clinton distanced herself from President Obama’s foreign policy,   implying the Islamist extremist group *ISIS would not be so powerful  had  the president listened to her advice and thrown American power more   forcefully* behind “moderate” Syrian rebel forces.

That is what I was supporting.   Obama was not doing what he could have done to help keep the Isis less dangerous.

I will also look for more as I am not sure what you are implying has any merit either.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

Here we go. Slamming each other instead of the arguments.


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2015)

For the one that fails to see any truth.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/articles/origin-isis_804002.html?page=1
*On the Origin of ISIS*

*Why has a terrorist state blossomed in Syria and Iraq?*

         Sep 8, 2014, Vol. 19, No. 48            • By HUSSAIN ABDUL-HUSSAIN and LEE SMITH

The Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, the terrorist army many thousand  strong now rampaging through the Levant, embraces such an extreme,  violent ideology that it makes even al Qaeda squeamish, argue many  Western experts. On this reading, al Qaeda leader Ayman al Zawahiri was  forced to distance himself from ISIS’s bloody practices. In reality, the  notion that ISIS’s gory campaign turns the stomach even of an  arch-terrorist, America’s public enemy number one, is colorful but  inaccurate.

Now on page 3

What’s most extraordinary about the Middle East at present isn’t ISIS  and the rest of the Sunni rebellion. Rather, it’s the Obama  administration’s inability to formulate a policy that would protect  American interests by pushing back against Iran’s project for the  region. Instead, the White House is squared off against traditional  American allies in a way we’ve never seen before—with the Sunnis now  galvanized by a 4,000-year-old tribal code and led by a caliph. 
.............................

Most of this article is about how Isis became and how it has been allowed to grow into what it is today.    Bush was attempting to find al Queda and stop their leader.   Not completed prior to Obama and Obama got credit for the killing of Osama bin Laden.   It appears that Isis was mostly a result of some of Iran's wild ways, some happening while Bush still had troops in Iraq.   Not much at that time, but now a different story completely.   We do have some real worries now for sure.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 14, 2015)

Here we go again, this time it's the weekly standard, home to the far right writers (like William Kristol etal).  Don't you ever read anything that is mainstream Bob?


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here we go again, this time it's the weekly standard, home to the far right writers (like William Kristol etal).  Don't you ever read anything that is mainstream Bob?



Far left authors are not 'main stream' Jim.


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is another version of how Isis was born.   CBS is not a far right news source.    Nothing in here about Bush started Isis at all.   Just as in the previous artical, it is a circumstance of the Iraq war times, not a creation at all.   Get a life Jim.   Get off you far left only ideas.   They are not all facts or desired by the people of the US either.     All we have any more is Party Politics and not true democracy as we should have.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-origins-of-isis-finding-the-birthplace-of-jihad/

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   By                         Clarissa Ward                                                                  CBS News                     November 4, 2014, 7:52 PM
                  [h=1]The origins of ISIS: Finding the birthplace of jihad[/h]
                   The Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) seemed to come from nowhere as it grabbed territory in Iraq and Syria.
But where did it start?


CBS News traced ISIS back to a U.S. military prison.



                                   Play                     Video                 
                                  [h=3]Campaigning for ISIS in the West[/h]                               
Camp Bucca was known as the largest, and one of the toughest, American prisons in Iraq.
As a vicious insurgency raged across the country, Bucca's numbers swelled.


But there is growing evidence that the sprawling prison was also the birthplace of ISIS.


According  to a CBS News investigation, at least 12 of the top leaders of ISIS  served time at Camp Bucca, including the man who would become the  group's leader, Abu Bakr al Baghdadi. CBS News obtained photos of 10 of  them in Bucca's yellow prison jumpsuits.



                                   Play                     Video                 
                                  [h=3]Execution shows ISIS's harsh treatment of women[/h]                               
At the time, few predicted that Baghdadi would become one of  the world's most wanted men. He spent 10 months at Camp Bucca for an  unknown crime. But during his time there, he would have rubbed shoulders  with some of the most dangerous Islamic extremists.


"I think it's  undeniable that one of the main causes of ISIS's explosive growth after  2010 was Bucca. It's where they met, it's where they planned," said  Patrick Skinner.


Skinner is with the Soufan Group and was a former CIA case officer who spent time in Iraq.
 "Everybody could see what was happening but nobody could do anything about it," Skinner said.



                                  10                     Photos                 
                 [h=3]Ex-U.S. detainees now ISIS leaders[/h]                               
U.S. officials who worked at Bucca told us they were concerned  that prisoners were becoming radicalized. The prison has been described  as "a pressure cooker for extremism."


And that wasn't the only  problem. It was at Bucca that an unexpected and powerful alliance was  formed between the Islamic extremists and the Ba'athists loyal to Saddam  Hussein, who were angry at losing power.


"You put them together  and you get a mixing of organized military discipline with highly  motivated, highly active ideological fervor, and the result is what we  see have today," Skinner said. "I mean, there were other circumstances,  but the toxic brew of Bucca started this recipe."


The U.S. set up a  rehabilitation program at Bucca to try to combat extremism, but some  who worked there have said that it wasn't implemented effectively. 


At  the time, Iraq was in a state of complete chaos. There were 100,000  prisoners in the country, and the U.S. was completely focused on the  insurgency -- they weren't necessarily thinking of the future.

  	                                                            © 2014 CBS Interactive Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 15, 2015)

> Get a life Jim.


 Why do I even try to straighten this guy out?  He'll never get it.


----------

